# Makeup going backwards???



## 3773519 (Jun 23, 2009)

So lately I've been noticing I've been going backwards to old collections...But for some reason I've been stuck on my Neo Sci-Fi collection...When it came out last summer I wasnt tooo into it, but now i find myself searching for it near and far. 
I've been using:

Naked Space lipglass
Soft & Slow lipglass
Evening Aura e/s
Time & Space e/s
Spaced out Sheertone shimmer blush...

Anyone else stuck in the past like me???


----------



## anita22 (Jun 23, 2009)

^ Me too!! I wasn't so hot on Neo Sci-Fi when it came out (all I picked up was X-Rocks blush and Time & Space eyeshadow), but since then I have gotten all the e/s except Magnetic Fields and I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time & Space is now my favourite eyeshadow ever, I even went and bought 2 backups from the CCO. I think Neo Sci-Fi was a great summer collection, and since the weather got warmer I've been wearing it even more. Long live Neo Sci Fi


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 23, 2009)

Neo Sci-fi is one of my all-time favorite collections, except for magnetic fields. I wear all the eyes all the time. I have about 75% of the collection and it is by far a great summer collection. 

And I go back all the time, I am still stuck on 2007 collections.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I started getting into Neo Sci-Fi just now. I have Solar Riche bronzer and Evening Aura e/s! Evening Aura is my new favorite e/s! I want to get a backup of that gorgeous eyeshadow!


----------



## crystrill (Jun 24, 2009)

Neo Sci-fi is definitely one of my favorite collections, if not my favorite collection! I remember going into MAC not expecting to like anything, and ended up leaving with a good chunk of the collection! Soft and Slow is my favorite lipglass color. I wear it with 5n lipstick. I've sold this combo before to customers at my job (cco) just by wearing it and them asking me what's on my lips!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 24, 2009)

I love X-Rocks so much.  It's my HG Blush! I almost passed out when I found a back up at the CCO this weekend.  I don't know where I put my Magnetic Fields at, but that's such an awesome crease color as well.


----------



## cocomia (Jun 24, 2009)

I wasn't into MAC when Neo Sci-Fi came out but I'm still definitely stuck on BBR. It's my favorite collection so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's sad that we don't have CCOs where I live so I can't get what I didn't buy when it came out (like the MSFs... horrible mistake!)


----------



## 3773519 (Jun 25, 2009)

I went to the CCO and I stocked up on those I didnt think of getting before. My friend loves soft & slow...she made me ebay her 2. I wonder if they would ever bring that back...nice lipglass!

I actually bought time & space trying to get a e/s closest to one of the e/s that came out for the moon bathe collection i believe..it wasnt as close i wanted it to be but its a great summer color...


----------



## marielle78 (Jun 25, 2009)

I still love Neo Sci Fi and Cult of cherry.


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 25, 2009)

i loveeeeeeeee my spaced out blush!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 27, 2009)

i've been wearing the Fafi eyeshadow quad 1 like it came out last week!
and at least once a week i find a use for SOMETHING from Neo Sci Fi.


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in love with X-Rocks and Magnetic Fields.  I get tons of compliments when I wear Magnetic Fields.  Love it!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm going backwards but not with Neo Sci-Fi, I'm falling back in love with the N Collection!  I wish I could go back in time and re-buy it all!


----------

